# turbo opinions



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

ok guys i was just curious one what u people thought on what the best turbo upgrade would be, i did some searching and read a article about how the t3/t04E kicks some serious butt once it gets spooling between 2500(starts) and 4500(full bost) which is good because id be able to cruise around town and not boost meaning save gas. 

ive also searched and found the gt3071 mentioned a few times but it was just people suggesting to others to get it i havent read any specific feedback for instance how much some one cranks the psi to on average or how well it spools in a every day application. 

so if anyone has anything to add please do id love to read some opinions


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Slacky said:


> ok guys i was just curious one what u people thought on what the best turbo upgrade would be, i did some searching and read a article about how the t3/t04E kicks some serious butt once it gets spooling between 2500(starts) and 4500(full bost) which is good because id be able to cruise around town and not boost meaning save gas.
> 
> ive also searched and found the gt3071 mentioned a few times but it was just people suggesting to others to get it i havent read any specific feedback for instance how much some one cranks the psi to on average or how well it spools in a every day application.
> 
> so if anyone has anything to add please do id love to read some opinions



ANY turbo means you can drive around town and not boost. you will only see boost under 3/4 to full throttle conditions. Otherwise if you taje it easy you will not see boost regardless of what turbo you run. 

Honestly SR20 turbo options are abundant. What you need to decide is first what you are willing to spend, and second what your power/response goals are. Then just look at the documentation on SR20 turbo choices and figure out what meets the previous criteria.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

It depends on what type of power goals youre lookin for and what type of powerband also. If you plan on making 500whp then of course you arent gonna want a t2 series turbo or if you dont want lag you arent gonna get a t67. If youre planning on making 400+ with good spool id opt for an sc61 or gt3071r. I have a gt2835r and it spools quick but wont make over 400whp with my motor.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

im lookin for roughly 350-400 anything more would be a lil excesive or thats atleast how i see it now, im sure i will want more someday, did a lil more searching and it seams that the gt3076 is roughly what i THINK im lookin for, relitively quick spool with a good kick of boost, a happy medium. if u know a good palce off line to buy turbo chargers thatd be a help but so far forced performance.com looks pretty promising


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Have you read Mike Kojima's article on choosing a turbo in the current issue of NPM?

Lew


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Slacky said:


> if u know a good palce off line to buy turbo chargers thatd be a help but so far forced performance.com looks pretty promising


www.atpturbo.com
www.cheapturbo.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cheapturbo isn't cheap anymore. They're downright more expensive than most places I've seen.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Have you read Mike Kojima's article on choosing a turbo in the current issue of NPM?
> 
> Lew


 just read it now, good to know info in there g35 turbo eh.. im still thinkin gt3071wg or gt3076wg though, its roughly 1,250 pretty much anywhere i look for either


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I have put the formulas from Mike Kojima's article into a spreadsheet, and calculated the parameters for various boosts and rpms. I plotted them on the compressor maps from the article, and it shows the operating range of the engine superimposed on the map in the grey areas. 

Note:
1) that the GT30 turbo is good for up to 10-12psi boost if you rev to 7800rpm (the rev limit for the JWT ECU). Also at 20psi on the GT35, you are outside the range below 3400rpm. 
2) The compressor maps will be different for different Trim levels, so this evaluation should be done for the specific turbos you are considering.

*GT30*









*GT35*


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Is it just me or does it seem like Lew has wayyy to much free time


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like Lew has wayyy to much free time


it just you. :thumbup:



lew want to help me with my turbo ?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

myoung said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like Lew has wayyy to much free time


 meh.. his greater interest leads to my decision on a turbo upgrade. so good for him and yay for me though i still cant decide. right now im just a lil angry at my se-r wishin it was rwd cus its so packed under there, this swap is posing a harder challenge than i first anti cipated but i should have taken all the rusty bolts and super tight hoses into consideration a lil more


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Was doing a bit more research and stumbled on these two and can't seem to make up my mind due to clearance issues:

TurboByGarrett.com - Catalog

TurboByGarrett.com - Catalog

Must have the .86 A/R Turbine Housing, Internal Wastegate, T25/T28 inlet flange and 2.75" Compressor Inlet.

Tell me what you guys think of these two. Not trying to stray from the thread, just wanted to get a few opinions on these.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

GT2876R is the shit it spools up so fast and holds it too. might have some lag with the gt30 is this going on a sr?


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

turbo200sx007 said:


> GT2876R is the shit it spools up so fast and holds it too. might have some lag with the gt30 is this going on a sr?


yeah its going on an SR20. What about the clearance on the block with the GT3071?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i love how you say " Not trying to stray from the thread, just wanted to get a few opinions on these."

in a thread that has been dead for 5 years!!!!

its times like these i do a face-palm and lol... you could have started your own thread....


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Shadao said:


> i love how you say " Not trying to stray from the thread, just wanted to get a few opinions on these."
> 
> in a thread that has been dead for 5 years!!!!
> 
> its times like these i do a face-palm and lol... you could have started your own thread....


True......just didn't want to create another thread when there's already another one looming around.

Tell me, what do you think about the two options?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well it seems that both have similar numbers and will do the same job " give you more power"

so then it comes down to fitment... and if im not mistaken it will be easier to mount the GT30... 

if you look at the brief bullet points of info garret gives you, you will notce that the GT28 says


> * Best suited for unique applications such as asymmetric turbo installations
> * Not recommended for general performance applications


and the GT30 says


> Excellent for applications w/ packaging constraints


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

^
I was doing a bit more research and was told that the GT30 would NOT work as well with the T28 flange as with the T3 flange; the T28 flange would be more restrictive in terms of airflow.

If i'm limited to GT2876, I need to know if there would be any clearance issues bearing in mind that I want to use the 76mm 48 Trim .70 A/R Compressor Housing with the 76 Trim .86 Turbine Housing.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Shadao said:


> well it seems that both have similar numbers and will do the same job " give you more power"
> 
> so then it comes down to fitment... and if im not mistaken it will be easier to mount the GT30...
> 
> ...


Huh a GT30 is easier to install than a GT30? Have you held them in your hand side by side? The Gt28 series is smaler and easier to package especially with the umpteen turbine housing options from ATP turbo.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Kariba said:


> ^
> I was doing a bit more research and was told that the GT30 would NOT work as well with the T28 flange as with the T3 flange; the T28 flange would be more restrictive in terms of airflow.
> 
> If i'm limited to GT2876, I need to know if there would be any clearance issues bearing in mind that I want to use the 76mm 48 Trim .70 A/R Compressor Housing with the 76 Trim .86 Turbine Housing.


2876 will fit with the proper manifold with the larger compressor housing you will likely have to use a log manifold and top mount it or design a manifold around the turbo. You will also have to go pusher fans as there will be no room for OEM type fans. 

You realize that the T3 will not mount to the T28 flange right? different bolt pattern. The ar designates the size of the opening on the flange not necessarily the flange itself. 

You can always ditch the conventional turbine housing and run one of the tial v band housings for better packaging! People have ran HUGE turbo's on an SR20 and what fits really depends on your manifodl and your budget to make it fit


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

wes said:


> 2876 will fit with the proper manifold with the larger compressor housing you will likely have to use a log manifold and top mount it or design a manifold around the turbo. You will also have to go pusher fans as there will be no room for OEM type fans.
> 
> You realize that the T3 will not mount to the T28 flange right? different bolt pattern. The ar designates the size of the opening on the flange not necessarily the flange itself.
> 
> You can always ditch the conventional turbine housing and run one of the tial v band housings for better packaging! People have ran HUGE turbo's on an SR20 and what fits really depends on your manifodl and your budget to make it fit


I was trying to stick with a stock manifold which is why I pushing to use the GTi-R manifold. I would really love to get the GT3071 turbo as it uses a T28 flange but I'm not gonna get the most out of that setup if I'm using the GTi-R manifold because the GTi-R manifold is a bit more restrictive. If I'm gonna have clearance issues with the GT2876 using the GTi-R manifold then I might as well go with a tubular T3 manifold with the GT3071.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well since you know your options better than we do i think you should not settle for anything less than your desired end result... if you settle for something now just to fill the void you're gonna redo it all agian later... might as well do it right the first time so you wont have to spend more money on it the second time


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

^
I guess I need to make up my mind to spend the cash; those tubular manifold are really nice but expensive like hell.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i dunno i say go big or go home 

it will be worth it in the end dont ya think


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Shadao said:


> i dunno i say go big or go home
> 
> it will be worth it in the end dont ya think


So much for my budget build.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well you know the ole stand by

fast, cheap, reliable..... pick 2


----------



## copternadle (Aug 2, 2009)

I ordered the same borla exhaust too, and love the way it sounds it also looks very nice. I have people asking me all the time what kind of exhaust it is because it sounds so good. I got mine from borla parts here, borla 11759 and was pleased with the price a delivery time. You should also check craigslist sometimes you can find a used set.


----------

